# 2010 SE Field Sectional In North Carolina



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

*TOURNAMENT DATE(S): Saturday May 29 and Sunday May 30, 2010
______HOSTING CLUB: North Carolina Field Archery Association
____RANGE LOCATION: Durham County Wildlife Club, 3616 Hopson Rd, Morrisville, NC. 27560
*
*DIRECTIONS TO RANGE:*
Durham Co. Wildlife Club is approx. 7 miles WEST of RDU Airport.
From I-40; Exit 280 (Davis Drive).
Turn LEFT at top of exit ramp, proceed on Davis Drive, THRU NC54 intersection.
Go one mile beyond NC54 traffic light,
Turn RIGHT at the next traffic light onto Hopson Road.
Go one mile on Hopson, turn LEFT (brown wooden DCWC sign).
Proceed on dirt road onto club grounds

*Alternatively:*
From intersection of NC 54 & 55 in Durham:
Go South on NC 55 towards Apex. Pass through one traffic light,
Turn LEFT at the next traffic light onto TW Alexander Drive.
(Reference Point -- TW Alexander is on left;
A Durham County Water Treatment facility is on the right.
Keep your windows open, your nose will alert you when to turn 
On TW Alexander, Cross the bridge over the RR tracks,
Turn RIGHT onto Hopson.
Turn RIGHT at the brown DCWC sign

*SEND REGISTRATION TO (include phone No.):*
Joe Rozmus, 116 Trappers Run Dr., Cary, NC. 27513 
E-mail: [email protected]

*SCHEDULE:*
Saturday: 8:00AM announcements, 8:30AM 28 Field and 2PM 14 Animal
Sunday: 8:30AM announcements, 9:00AM 28 Hunter
*
MOTELS:*
There are many hotels in the area, Here are just a few.
Days Inn –Airport/RTP, 1000 Airport Blvd, Morrisville, NC. (919) 469-8688
Fairfield Inn By Marriott – Airport, 2750 Slater Rd., Morrisville, NC. (919) 468-2660
Hampton Inn, 1010 Airport Blvd, exit 284, Morrisville, NC. (919) 462-1620
La Quinta, 1001 Hospitality Court, Morrisville, NC. (919) 461-1771

*CAMPGROUNDS :*
Falls Lake State Recreational Area, 13304 Creedmoor Rd., Wake Forest 919.676.1027
Jordan Lake State Recreational Area, Off U.S. 64, Apex 919.362.0586
William B. Umstead State Park: 
Crabtree Creek: U.S. 70, Raleigh 919.571.4170
Reedy Creek: Harrison Blvd. & I-40, Cary 919.571.4170
* 
MISCELLANEOUS INFO:*
The Durham County Wildlife Club is located in the heart of the Research Triangle Park, within minutes of Raleigh-Durham International Airport, and convenient to the Raleigh / Durham / Chapel Hill areas of central North Carolina. There is fantastic shopping through out the area. DCWC is more than just "a place to shoot," the club has 96 acres of land, which includes an eleven acre lake complete with picnic tables and a large clubhouse. These are in addition to the well manicured shooting facilities. Forty acres of the property remain wooded, offering a serene respite from the pressures of life in the Triangle.
There is skeet, trap, sporting clays, pistol and archery ranges.
Shotgun shooting arrangements can be made with DCWC Members.
The Archery Ranges are heavily wooded with mixed terrain.
Several electrical camper hook ups are available. hPrimitive camping site will be available.
No showers, No potable water or dumping.
Food service will be provided both days each morning and afternoon.

*ADDITIONAL INFO & CONTACTS:*
Websites: www.dcwc.net, www.ncfaa-archery.org


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

:bump:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Who all is coming?? I'm looking at getting a room at the Comfort Suites for Saturday night for sure. Would LOVE to split it up a little. It's a little cheaper than the Sleep Inn.

Let me know if your interested.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I mioght get to show up on Saturday, but i know I won't be there on Sunday...bad weekend for me...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Who all is coming?? I'm looking at getting a room at the Comfort Suites for Saturday night for sure. Would LOVE to split it up a little. It's a little cheaper than the Sleep Inn.
> 
> Let me know if your interested.


I'll be there all weekend. Was thinking of going to the Sheraton Imperial. A professional group that I am part of has had numerous Symposiums there and at that time they had a great bar/lounge. Of course, will have to check their $ first, but on the weekend, I don't think it will be too bad.


----------



## silverdollar77 (Apr 16, 2010)

pragmatic_lee said:


> .... and at that time they had a great bar/lounge. ....


Glad to see your priorities are in order! :darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

silverdollar77 said:


> Glad to see your priorities are in order! :darkbeer:


Well, hopefully it's been long enough since we had a Symposium there, that they won't remember me any more.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'll be there all weekend. Was thinking of going to the Sheraton Imperial. A professional group that I am part of has had numerous Symposiums there and at that time they had a great bar/lounge. Of course, will have to check their $ first, but on the weekend, I don't think it will be too bad.


Let me know. The Comfort Suites will do $62 including tax if I prepay, $73 if we pay when we show up. Sleep Inn was $70.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

May have to look into the cheaper rates myself. Stayed at The Sleep Inn for the extravaganza was $139for 2 nights.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, hopefully it's been long enough since we had a Symposium there, that they won't remember me any more.


Don't count on it. It's kinda hard to forget a WILD guy like you:darkbeer: Better have a back up place to stay. LOL!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

I do believe I will be in attendance for this... I would rather shoot as a guest in a NFAA shoot than go to a vba shoot!!


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> Let me know. The Comfort Suites will do $62 including tax if I prepay, $73 if we pay when we show up. Sleep Inn was $70.


The Sheraton won't even be close to these rates.  

I spent hundreds of nights there in the 80's under corporate rates, and it was higher than those rates then.

Unless Prag has some connections.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

I see this requires shooting both days and pre-registration. I assume that's for tournament awards ? Can you just show up and shoot for fun 1 day....or both days ?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I may do just that on Saturday...probably have to pay the whole tournament fee though...


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Marriott has a couple of properties....Town Place Suites and Springhill Suites in the area and with AAA you can get a nice CLEAN room between $60. --$70

Emphasis on the "CLEAN"....:teeth:*

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> I do believe I will be in attendance for this... I would rather shoot as a guest in a NFAA shoot than go to a vba shoot!!


Dude, you got to quit "tempting" me with pix of your cousins. Come on down to this shoot and bring your whole family picture album.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

:bump2:


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Wish I Could!*

I wish I could go up and maybe shoot with Tim E. again, redeem my self:banana: from last year at Clemson, But that's my Anniversary and my wife, she don't think so


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Looking forward to another full weekend of archery at DCWC. Ice cream inventory looked fine last Thu. but will check again this week. If need be, I'll go by the Hersey distributor Fri and restock.

I plan to spend a good portion of Friday at the range. That way we can have our normal Thu evening shoot and install the new targets on Fri. Of course I plan to get in a bit of practice so if anyone would like to join me, just speak up.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Looking forward to another full weekend of archery at DCWC. Ice cream inventory looked fine last Thu. but will check again this week. If need be, I'll go by the Hersey distributor Fri and restock.
> 
> I plan to spend a good portion of Friday at the range. That way we can have our normal Thu evening shoot and install the new targets on Fri. Of course I plan to get in a bit of practice so if anyone would like to join me, just speak up.


Just make sure the ice cream is in good supply. We wouldn't want Treaton to go into withdrawals


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Looking forward to another full weekend of archery at DCWC. Ice cream inventory looked fine last Thu. but will check again this week. If need be, I'll go by the Hersey distributor Fri and restock.
> 
> I plan to spend a good portion of Friday at the range. That way we can have our normal Thu evening shoot and install the new targets on Fri. Of course I plan to get in a bit of practice so if anyone would like to join me, just speak up.


Hopefuly 3 of us will roll in early enough Fri to get some play time in...

tryin hard to get all I can to skip out on VBA and roll out with us


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Hopefuly 3 of us will roll in early enough Fri to get some play time in...
> 
> tryin hard to get all I can to skip out on VBA and roll out with us


Bring em on - looks like there will be several of us there on Fri so we might put off putting up the new targets till early Sat. morning. :shade:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Bring em on - looks like there will be several of us there on Fri so we might put off putting up the new targets till early Sat. morning. :shade:


From the sounds of it, targets will be put up Sat. morning. Fri. evening will be shooting and having fun:RockOn:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

One more bump before the weekend. Some of the Fourm regulars decided to take a day off to "prepare" for the weekend. 


SLACKERS!!!!!!!

See ya tomorrow.


----------



## dswaney09 (Apr 27, 2009)

*see you in the A.M*

ok everyone see you in Durham Sunny's coming to this should be great.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

On behalf of DCWC, I'd like to thank the NFAA members AND guests that joined us this weekend. We had guests not only from NC, but SC & VA as well.

Following a torrential rain on Friday night, there were some slick/wet places in between targets, but I don't think there was any standing water at any of the shooting stakes. Otherwise, I think we can all agree that we were blessed weather wise the remainder of the weekend. Trust me, it can get a LOT hotter at DCWC than it was this weekend. :wink:

Thanks to our cooks, Blaine (SilverDollar77), Jim, & Joe. The burgers and hot dogs were just prepared "just right". Also Blaine, the big bag of brownies from 518 West Italian Restaurant (Blaine is executive chef and part owner http://www.518west.com/) were an added treat, especially when covered in DCWC ice cream. :tongue:

Thanks again and hope to see all of you "on the range" again soon.

Prag

BTW: Watch out folks, there's 3 NC AMFS archers who are beginning to "duke it out" on the range. After 28 Field and 14 Animal targets on Sat. their scores were 827, 826, 827. One was not able to shoot on Sun., but the other two's final scores with the added 28 Hunter targets were 1376 & 1373. Chances are that some of the fallout from their "dukeing it out" will spill over into VA & MD. :thumbs_up


----------



## silverdollar77 (Apr 16, 2010)

...and, of all things, Prag found a 'lucky" arrow head on the course...real cool...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

silverdollar77 said:


> ...and, of all things, Prag found a 'lucky" arrow head on the course...real cool...


It was SUPPOSED to be a "lucky" arrow head, but come to think of it, it probably wasn't considered too lucky for the animal or Indian that was on the "receiving" end of it.  

Guess the only thing with less luck was the *deer* that belonged to the *head* that was left behind on the 15 yard target on the back side.


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Official final scores are posted @ www.chickasawarchery.com
Frank


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

What a great time. Weather was great too considering it's usually 100 degrees in that part of the country. Plus NO rain:thumbs_up

Thanks to all the hard work provided by Jarlicker & Prag. :thumbs_up to the cooks also.

Next week is the Moo-tel!! Looking forward to it!


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

fmoss3 said:


> Official final scores are posted @ www.chickasawarchery.com
> Frank


63 scores.....

Looks like Treaton got nipped by one Florida shooter, and Spoon and David got nipped by a couple of Wildcats. 

But we still love you guys.

And Prag.....just imagine I was senior eligible and shot. Then you wouldn't have finished where you did.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*It was a wonderful weekend at DCWC......couldn't have asked for much better weather to shoot in and apparently most of the chiggars and ticks must have gone to the beach as I only had a couple "freeloaders" this time.

Folks still keep a watch out for that Lone Star tick with the white dot on it's back....it's the one that can have the S.T.A.R.I. disease that I got a couple of years ago. It is like a mild...Hahahaahaa..yeahhh right.....form of Lyme Disease and noooooooooooo fun to live with.

Welllllllll Mr. Lucky survived DCWC and Jarlickers challenging targets. He did just fine as you can see from his scores and I came home yesterday from having to work the holiday and found him up behind the house practicing....

YEPPPP.....He's hooked.......in more ways than one......:wink:

And a very special THANK YOU to PRAG......Your the BEST!!!!
He got our new I-Touch up and working in no time Friday night....showed us all of it's tricks and we joined him and Blaine for two days of FUN FIELD!!
I know it made Mr. Lucky's maiden voyage on a field course very enjoyable and he was more confident with all of your help.

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh......it was GREAT to see everyone again and I hope to see most of you at the HillBilly.....

I'll post some pictures tonight when I get back home....*


----------



## Phoenix1760 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Had a great time*

Had a great time at DCWC. Was my first field event.. it was a learning experience!!

Thanks to everyone!!

Bryan "the freak with the recurve" Perry


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Just a few pics.......

PRAG....SILVERDOLLAR.....and MR. LUCKY*

.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*....a few more.....

You notice I pulled the other 3 arrows...

Looking down the lane at Jarlicker's 80 yarder.....*

.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*....and a few more smiling faces.........
and that darn Birdie Target from down in the hole..........need to rename it the SKINK TARGET.....*

.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *....a few more.....
> 
> You notice I pulled the other 3 arrows...
> 
> ...


I see prag had a great target in the picture in the lower left...

lots of white vanes looking for their like colored ring...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I see prag had a great target in the picture in the lower left...
> 
> lots of white vanes looking for their like colored ring...


Those are Mr Lucky's in the lower left - mine are the ones out the top. :wink: (Actually do have one in the dot). :thumbs_up


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Looks to me like Silverdollar is whooping up on all y'all...


----------



## silverdollar77 (Apr 16, 2010)

psargeant said:


> Looks to me like Silverdollar is whooping up on all y'all...


hahaha..nope...nope..

that was just me gettin lucky...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

silverdollar77 said:


> hahaha..nope...nope..
> 
> that was just me gettin lucky...


Yep. That's how it starts. Then you seem to get "lucky" more and more and next thing you know....

WHAMMO!!!! Whoopin everybody.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> Yep. That's how it starts. Then you seem to get "lucky" more and more and next thing you know....
> 
> WHAMMO!!!! Whoopin everybody.


Great shooting out there at the sectional BTW...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> Great shooting out there at the sectional BTW...


Thanks Pat. Been working on a some things. It's truly amazing how much difference some VERY small adjustments can make.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Thanks Pat. Been working on a some things. It's truly amazing how much difference some VERY small adjustments can make.


That and having somebody to push you - watch out for StrapOn. :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> That and having somebody to push you - watch out for StrapOn. :wink:


You really need to stop calling him that...

I've never met him, but I have this image in my head that won't go away thanks to you


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> You really need to stop calling him that...
> 
> I've never met him, but I have this image in my head that won't go away thanks to you


No_X_Eddie is the one that started it. :tongue: 

I just hope we can get 3DShooter80 to "join up" and participate in the States - heck I might even for go shooting and just follow Matt, Dave, & Chad around the course.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> That and having somebody to push you - watch out for StrapOn. :wink:


That never hurts. 

You have to remember. He's lead dog in the pack right now. He needs to look out for ME!!!!:wink:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Thanks for pics*

Takes for sharing pictures. Got Lucky always does a great job with the camera. The picture with y'all shooting in the hole is great. It really shows Jarlicker's evilness!!


----------

